# Ist  4.2.1 jetzt im portage oder nicht? Bin zu blöd dazu.

## alex00

Habe gerade auf http://gentoo-portage.com/kde-base/kde-meta gesehen, dass KDE 4.2.1 im Portage ist. Nach einem

```

emerge --sync

emerge -p --deep --update world

```

zeigt er mir aber an, dass er keine Pakete zum updaten hat. Und ich habe KDE 4.2.0. Spinne ich jetzt oder verstehe ich da was falsch?

Danke für jeden Tipp.

----------

## vlooe

KDE 4.2.x ist noch nicht als stable markiert.

Den rest solltest du jetzt alleine schaffen  :Wink: 

----------

## alex00

Ich habe KDE 4.2.0 drauf (das ist auch nicht stable) und alle dazugehörigen Pakete sind in meiner package.keywords aufgelistet (~86). Verstehe also nicht warum er nicht das neue emergen will.

----------

## mv

eix sollte anzeigen, welche Versionen da sind und ob Du sie ordnungsgemäß demaskiert hast.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Ich habe KDE 4.2.0 drauf (das ist auch nicht stable) und alle dazugehörigen Pakete sind in meiner package.keywords aufgelistet (~86). Verstehe also nicht warum er nicht das neue emergen will.

 

Wie hast du sie denn demaskiert?

=kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0 ~x86 ist zum Beispiel für deine Zwecke falsch.

kde-base/kdelibs:4.2 ~x86 wäre dann Besser.

Tobi

----------

## alex00

Ok danke das wars. Kann man das auch so machen, dass in Zukunft immer die neuen 4er Versionen drauf kommen...also auch 4.3. So geht das ja nur mit den 4.2.

----------

## mv

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Ok danke das wars. Kann man das auch so machen, dass in Zukunft immer die neuen 4er Versionen drauf kommen...also auch 4.3.

 

Klar. Beispielsweise 

```
>=kde-base/kdelibs-4.2
```

 oder, was man meist will, einfach gar keine Nummern und Slots angeben: 

```
kde-base/kdelibs
```

 (das ~x86 kann man sich übrigens sparen).

----------

